# Bitter carrots



## LadyCook61 (Feb 6, 2008)

what's to do with  bitter carrots?  I hate wasting food but the carrots are awful , I ended up throwing them out for rabbits and other animals.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 6, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> what's to do with bitter carrots? I hate wasting food but the carrots are awful , I ended up throwing them out for rabbits and other animals.


 You didn't waste it I'm sure the outside creatures are quite happy to get them.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 6, 2008)

Did you peel them? I've always found the peel to be bitter. Or you could roast them and sprinkle with balsamic vinegar when done. That would get rid of the bitter flavor. HTH.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 6, 2008)

I've come across that once in awhile.  Sometimes you just get a bad batch.  I do just what you did - I toss them out in the field/woods for the wild critters.


----------



## Alix (Feb 6, 2008)

Try soaking them in sugar water. I have had great success with this. And to PREVENT bitter carrots, do not store them in the refrigerator with apples. Apples give off a gas that makes many things bitter or degenerate faster.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 6, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Did you peel them? I've always found the peel to be bitter. Or you could roast them and sprinkle with balsamic vinegar when done. That would get rid of the bitter flavor. HTH.


 
yes they were peeled . I like raw carrots.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 6, 2008)

Alix said:


> Try soaking them in sugar water. I have had great success with this. And to PREVENT bitter carrots, do not store them in the refrigerator with apples. Apples give off a gas that makes many things bitter or degenerate faster.


 
thank you for the tip. I don't store them with apples so it wasn't that.


----------



## Alix (Feb 6, 2008)

I just toss them in a bowl and sprinkle sugar over all. Works for me every time. Let me know if that helps for you.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 7, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> yes they were peeled . I like raw carrots.



Sorry, I thought you were looking for an alternative to throwing them out when they weren't good raw. I must have misunderstood.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 7, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Sorry, I thought you were looking for an alternative to throwing them out when they weren't good raw. I must have misunderstood.


 
You didn't misunderstand. I should have made myself clear.  I was looking for alternative to throwing them out as well as wanting to find out why they are bitter.


----------

